# I feel so dumb...



## callie (Aug 2, 2005)

OK...I know this isn't difficult - but I can't get it to work.  I want to insert a couple of photos into a post.  I thought I could "copy" and "paste" but it doesn't work.  They are photos from my hard drive...

i feel so inadequate...help me????


----------



## naz (Aug 2, 2005)

I am new so not sure but it seems you can only put photos here if they are hosted on a web server. Theres no fuction to upload from ur pc.


----------



## jkath (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's the site I use for posting photos (Crewsk actually gave it to me)
http://www.imageshack.us/

Click on "browse" and it will let you choose from anything you have stored in your computer. Good luck!


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2005)

Actually you can upload to the site directly from your computer. Here is how you do it. When you are posting a message, before you hit "submit reply" scroll down a little more. You will see a "Manage Attachments" button. Hit that. From there you can browse your hard drive and attach photos directly.


----------



## jkath (Aug 2, 2005)

......and all this time I've never noticed that little accouterment!


----------



## callie (Aug 2, 2005)

OH, GB!! I could kiss you!!!!!   THANKS!!!

now we'll see if i can figure this out...watch the campfire cooking thread...


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2005)

My pleasure! I can't wait to see your pictures


----------



## callie (Aug 2, 2005)

GB...don't go away yet!  is size an issue?  i uploaded 2 pics, previewed my post and no pics are there.  I didn't see anything but my words...no pics.


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes size is an issue, but I am not sure what the size limit is. When you upload the pictures though it should either tell you that it was successful or that the image was too large (at this point it will tell you the size limit). Sometimes it takes a second or two before the picture shows. What thread were you trying to load them in. I can take a look and see if I see them from here.


----------



## callie (Aug 2, 2005)

I never hit "submit"  just "preview"  I didn't get a message telling me size was too big.  I'll try again and wait a little bit on "preview."  thanks for your patience.


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2005)

I am not sure, but I don't think it shows in the preview. Try just submitting it and see if that helps.


----------



## callie (Aug 2, 2005)

Woo Hoo - you're right, GB.  It doesn't show in the preview.  Thanks for all your help.  It's in Campfire Cooking - you'll see callie!

You're the BEST!


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2005)

I am so glad it worked


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 2, 2005)

callie - the instruction honor is now passed to you - when the next person asks you get to tell them how its done! lol  GOOD job!  Love the trout on a stick!!!!!!


----------



## callie (Aug 2, 2005)

thanks...i feel so proud!  i'm not the best teacher - but i'll be glad to pass on the knowledge!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 3, 2005)

Don't feel dumb callie! I've still been using Imageshack because I couldn't figure out the post attachments thingy on here. I'm glad you asked!


----------



## callie (Aug 3, 2005)

thanks, crewsk...that makes me feel better!  i'm glad my question helped others out, too.


----------

